# New truck



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking to buy a new truck looked at the ram pro master what's your opinion ? Also looking at chevy express and ford e 250 . Cannot use big box truck in city so gotta stay with a cargo van


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Hedrick, 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

hedrickplumbing said:


> Looking to buy a new truck looked at the ram pro master what's your opinion ? Also looking at chevy express and ford e 250 . Cannot use big box truck in city so gotta stay with a cargo van


Every truck you buy are garbage til you post a proper introduction


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Did it


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Love my express


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Couple of weekends ago picked up a Promaster 2500, Darn Sweet Rig!!
Getting 15 MPG so far. I can stand up in the back!! Plenty of power when you need it. I have the factory separator tween cab and bed, 12' bed bout 6' wide. Backup camera and good tunes, seats take a bit of getting used to and it needs a console tween the seats bad. Side door stays open and the back doors fold all the way out of the way. I got the windows in the doors and had the graphics guy put the perf stuff over them, so I get all the light I need and really hard to see in. I had a Ford E-350 extended comfortable driving but hard to work out of, sorta soft suspension and 8 to 10 MPG all my pipe on top. Now all my pipe, shovels, ladders and hand truck are inside and I still have loads of room. The front wheel drive had me a bit nervous but I had to go Dravus St in Seattle a really freakin steep hill stopped and started again in the rain no problems. The suspension is stiffer and drives like a car. I like it so far, well worth the payment of which at least half is made on the fuel savings since I can now handle more stock if it saves one trip to the parts house the payment is made.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

The new Rig.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking how much did the promaster run you they gave me a price of 31 without bins or tax and tags .


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

hedrickplumbing said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much did the promaster run you they gave me a price of 31 without bins or tax and tags .


35 no bins but the factory divider upgraded tunes with camera


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice rig Dave, Ive been considering one of those too. Did you use an up fit package or custom build your shelving?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

PlumberDave said:


> The new Rig.


Do you mind uploading a picture of the back with shelving?


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Been going back and forth with the dealer we shall see


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I was going to buy a shelving kit but 3 days after I bought it my accountant tells me I have $8500 sales tax bill. Put a crimp in current plans but hey it's something to look forward to. I'll get some pics when I unload it in the morning. did a furnace, HWT and some gas work today.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> I was going to buy a shelving kit but 3 days after I bought it my accountant tells me I have $8500 sales tax bill. Put a crimp in current plans but hey it's something to look forward to. I'll get some pics when I unload it in the morning. did a furnace, HWT and some gas work today.


 
$8500.00 friggin insane!


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Nice Promaster. :thumbup:

I've always had good luck with GM vans. However, it seems that GM is behind the ball when it comes to these new designed vans.

I'm not a big fan of Ford, however the new Ford Transit catches my eye in regards to payload and body length. 

I'm really over bending over to get it the back of my GMC.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Have to go pick out my bin package and sign papers on new pro master


----------

